# 1:1 Catalog Exchange



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Looking for the following items in the color they appear:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				




I have the following:








						Nook Exchange
					

Organize your Animal Crossing catalog and make wishlists to share with friends!




					nook.exchange
				




Updated lists


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! 

I can let you catalog:
- Elephant slide (pink)
- Magic circle rug
- Street organ
- Hammock (brown)

Can I catalog:
- Billiard table
- Imperial decorative shelves
- Soft serve lamp
- Popcorn machine (red)


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 25, 2020)

elo-chan said:


> Hi!
> 
> I can let you catalog:
> - Elephant slide (pink)
> ...


Sounds good! 
Also, what color is the organ?


----------



## elo-chan (Apr 25, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Sounds good!
> Also, what color is the organ?


Natural ^^


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I have these that you can catalog:
Exercise Ball (Black)
Shaved-Ice Maker
Paper Lantern (the plain dark wood)

Could I catalog:
Poolside Bed
White Sand Castle
Beach Ball


----------



## brangein (Apr 25, 2020)

Hihi, 

I have:
Majong Arcade
Diner counter table (pink)
Climbing Wall
Bathroom Sink
Colorful Wheel
Box corner sofa (black)
Whiteboard
Wood burning stove

Want to log:
Grand Piano
Kitchen Island
Whirlpool bath
System Kitchen
Shower Booth
Billiard table
Arcade fighting game
Arcade combat game

Ty~


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

hi! i have these you can catalog: 

white and pink soft-serve lamp
white mini fridge 

could i catalog: 

popcorn machine (red)
beach towel


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi!

You can catalog:
- mahong game
- playground gym
- White upright piano
- White climbing wall
- wood burning stove
- cacao tree
- pink book stand
- pink pet foot bowl
- pink diner mini table
- blue wizard’s robe 
- White space boots
- Black stand mixer

if I can catalog:
- grand white piano
- whirlpool bath
- billiard table
- deluxe washer
- tennis table
- throwback rocket
- White cat tower
- colorful pinball machine (blue)
- imperial decorative shelves
- fancy violin
- arcade fighting game
- kitchen island


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 25, 2020)

I have diner counter . Diner sofa and double door refridge
For your beach ball life ring and grand piano?


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi!
I have:
Street organ in natural
Colourful wheel in win/lose
Claw foot bathtub white

May I catalog:
Grand piano white
poolside bed
Blue popcorn machine


----------



## loochan (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! 

I have:
white system kitchen 
white double door fridge
plasma ball
gray climbing wall 

can I catalog:
black garden lantern
arcade combat game 
pink floor light
pink popcorn


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mayor_of_Eden said:


> Hi! I have these that you can catalog:
> Exercise Ball (Black)
> Shaved-Ice Maker
> Paper Lantern (the plain dark wood)
> ...


Sounds good!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



brangein said:


> Hihi,
> 
> I have:
> Majong Arcade
> ...


I’m still interested in:
Diner counter table (pink)
Bathroom Sink
Colorful Wheel
Box corner sofa (black)

I can let you catalog:
Grand Piano
Kitchen Island
Whirlpool bath
System Kitchen


----------



## Mayor_of_Eden (Apr 25, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Sounds good!


Great! My town or yours?


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Applebunny said:


> Hi!
> I have:
> Street organ in natural
> Colourful wheel in win/lose
> ...


Im interested in wheel and bathtub! You can catalog piano and poolside bed


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 25, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Im interested in wheel and bathtub! You can catalog piano and poolside bed


Sounds good? My island or yours?


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to catalog the elaborate kimono stand and you can have the polka dot pool!


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 25, 2020)

Any chance we can get an update on the wishlist, looks like lots of stuff has been given already.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

The items I have on hand are:

cacao tree
black box sofa
natural serving cart
black stand mixer
pastel book ends
pink pet food bowl
fluffy rug
magic circle rung
white message mat
black diner chair
black safe
black gas range

I have alternate colors of some things and I can get more if you let me order.  If you need any of that stuff, I'll decide on things to trade for.


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> Any chance we can get an update on the wishlist, looks like lots of stuff has been given already.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020
> 
> ...


Still need:
cacao tree
black box sofa
black stand mixer
pastel book ends
pink pet food bowl
fluffy rug
black diner chair
black safe


----------



## gpinckney32 (Apr 25, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Still need:
> cacao tree
> black box sofa
> black stand mixer
> ...



i have the cacao tree. would like the grand piano


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 25, 2020)

catalog my:
lcd tv 20 inch
portable record player
book stands

for your:
cat tower
table with cloth
dish drying rack
?


----------



## Terrabull (Apr 25, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Still need:
> cacao tree
> black box sofa
> black stand mixer
> ...



So that's 8, I'd be willing to trade for:

Floor light blue
Floor light purple
Arcade fighting
Arcade Combat
red purple black pinball
elaborate kimono


----------



## purple_vixen (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I please catalogue your whirlpool bath and shower cubicle in exchange for my pink pet food dish and black stand mixer? Thank you!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 26, 2020)

Terrabull said:


> So that's 8, I'd be willing to trade for:
> 
> Floor light blue
> Floor light purple
> ...


Thats fine. Also, one of the floor lights is pink not purple


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 26, 2020)

I have the cacao tree!


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 26, 2020)

i have the 2 surfboards! i’d like to catalog the simple panel and the life ring please!


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 26, 2020)

edrinaline said:


> i have the 2 surfboards! i’d like to catalog the simple panel and the life ring please!


Great! Send dodo code please


----------



## mayortiffany (Apr 26, 2020)

I have:
- Bathroom sink (white)
- Mini fridge (pink)

I'd like to catalogue:
- Grand piano (white)
- Whirlpool bath (white)

Thank you!


----------



## Junalt (Apr 26, 2020)

Oops the poster above me has the same thing, it’s ok then!


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello!

I would like to catalogue: 
. pink popcorn machine 
. pink candy machine 
. blue and black pinball machine
. brown menu chalkboard
. autograph card
. life ring
. long bathtub
. throwback rocket
. dartboard
. refrigerator
. tool cart
. desktop computer
. portable record player
. toolbox pink

Please verify in my inventory catalogue if there's anything you would still want. I'm not going to offer because I don't know how up-to-date your wishlist is. So I'll let you check and decide if there's anything you still want. 

Not gonna lie, I omitted the wallpaper and flooring, some of the clothes because I only had one or two colours in the full set, most of the accessories such as glasses/other facial things, socks, shoes, bags, and umbrella/parasols. If you were looking for a specific thing, you can ask and I can check.

My catalogue: https://nook.exchange/u/corlee1289/for-trade

I'll be heading off to bed now, I'll complete this trade later in the day when I get up (it is currently 1:30AM EST for me)


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 26, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to catalogue:
> . pink popcorn machine
> ...


I’m interested in:
Dark brown grand piano
Arcade mahong game (green)
Upright piano
Tri-color plastic pool
Bathroom towel rack (silver)


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 26, 2020)

I have:
Arcade mahjong game
White mug

I would like to catalog:
Red popcorn machine
Electric kick scooter

If that’s ok?


----------



## AndresDaniel1 (Apr 26, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I have:
> Arcade mahjong game
> White mug
> 
> ...


Still interested in the mug


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 26, 2020)

AndresDaniel1 said:


> Still interested in the mug ☺



Okey dokey! Could I offer a NMT and the mug to catalog both? If not just the popcorn machine please 
Would you prefer to come to my town or shall I come to yours?


----------

